
Publishing a Clojure Library to Clojars.org - unignorant
http://wiki.github.com/ato/clojars-web/tutorial
======
unignorant
Don't capitalize the project name (e.g. "defproject X"). Perhaps this is
obvious, but I was messed up by that for a while...

------
Lewisham
This gets an upvote simply for using the word "beaut" in type.

